# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Сокровищница Аллы Евтодьевой >  Музыкальные спектакли

## aichka

*Дорогие коллеги!*

*Предлагаю вашему вниманию музыкальные спектакли, которые я  ставлю на выпускной утренник.

 Эти спектакли универсальные - в том смысле, что их можно ставить в любое время года, и не только в подготовительной группе на выпускной – как итог навыков и умений детей за все годы пребывания в детском саду, но и в театральных студиях и кружках в школах, так как и сценарии, и музыкальные партии к ним достаточно насыщены! 

Сценарии написаны так, чтобы ВСЕМ детям хватило ролей, чтобы никто не был обижен и обделён ролями в спектакле!

Спектакли рассчитаны ТОЛЬКО на детей, без участия взрослых персонажей! Так как моё твёрдое убеждение – что на выпускной, как и в театральных спектаклях, дети сами  должны показать те навыки и умения, которые они приобрели за всё время пребывания в детском саду!  Это – своего рода – отчётный концерт!*





*      Спектакль №1  «Цветок Желания»*

*Король Лок( Кол) – Король Страны Перевертундии - украл Цветок Желания, и дети отправляются в Перевертундию, чтобы спасти его, для того, чтобы Цветок Желания выполнял только добрые замыслы. По дороге их встречают разные препятствия,которые они с успехом преодолевают: и задачи казначея Анидажа( Жадина), и врача Кромсана( Насморк), и министра Намбо( Обман) и многих других подданных короля Лока.

В итоге дети  - ДРУЖБА – спасают из плена Тяпу ( оценку «Пять»), распознав даже в Королевстве Кола скрытые пятёрки и склоняя на свою сторону короля Лока, возвращают в добрые руки волшебный цветок Желания.*
*
К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

 - Песня короля Лока ( Кола) и придворных;
 - Песня королевы Нелли ( Лень);
 - Песня принцессы Азирпак ( Каприза);
 - Песня Дружбы;
  - Песня служанки Ирт( «Три»);
 - Песня казначея Анидажа ( Жадина);
 --Песня врача Кромсана ( Насморк);
-  Песня министра Намбо (Обман);
-  Песня фрейлины Акшарамаз ( Замарашка);
 - Песня Тяпы ( Пять);
 - Песня Аксот и Лачеп ( Тоска и Печаль)
 -Финальная песня «Цветок Желания»

К сценарию предлагаются некоторые видео номера спектакля.*





 *Спектакль № 2« Птица – Музыка»*


*Не терпящий музыку король Скрип прячет Птицу  - Музыку в клетке, Его дочь Скрипочка, никогда не знающая  - что такое Музыка - с помощью  Ветерка, Ручейка и Соловья  отправляются на поиски ключа к клетке волшебной Птицы - Музыки. Они проходят всю Страну Музыки! Им помогают Король и Королева Танцев  и их подданные – Полька, Вальс, Танго, Королева Мелодия. А  кузен Скрипочки Скрипичный ключ и все Нотки гаммы, а также Королева Мелодия, открывают Скрипочки красоту Музыки и дарят ей ключ от волшебной клетки Птицы – Музыки….
 Скрип, поражённый настойчивостью и музыкальностью Скрипочки – сам становится маэстро Скрипкой и отпускает Птицу- Музыку на волю!*

*К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

 - Песня Короля Скрипа
 - Трио Ручейка, Капельки и Соловья;
 - Песенка Ветерка;
-  Приведёт тебя тропинка;
-  Песенка Скрипичного ключа;
 - Песенки нот До, Ре. Ми, Фа, Соль, Ля. Си;
-  Песня Королевства Танцев;-
-   Песня Польки;
-   Песня Вальса;
 - Песня Королевы Танцев;
-  Песня о короле Скрипе и его дочке Скрипочке. ( фонограмма + и -)


( прилагаются видео  некоторых номеров )
*





*Спектакль № 3 «Королевство Музыки»*

*Басовый Ключ, завидовавший успеху  Королевы Мелодии, украл сердце с Герба её Королевства.. И теперь песни в Королевстве Музыки будут звучать равнодушно и  бессердечно….
На выручку  приходят Песенка, Капелька и Соловей, они путешествуют по Стране Музыки и просят совета у Волшебника Тембра, Мажора, Минора, попадают в музыкальный волшебный  лес, где их встречают Сирень и Черёмуха, Хранитель музыкальных звуков, проходят через Страну Скрипичного ключа и ноток, Страну Танцев,  через Замок  Магистра Музыки, где играют оркестр. 
И ,наконец, добравшись до Замка Басового ключа, доказывают свою любовь к Музыке и красоту Басового ключа в ней. Басовый ключ  возвращает Сердце в Герб Королевы Мелодии. Сказка заканчивается гимном Музыке и Праздничным Вальсом.*


*К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

-  Песня Басового Ключа,
 -  Песня Скрипичного Ключа;
-  Песенки нот До, Ре. Ми, Фа, Соль, Ля. Си;
-  Песня Королевства Танцев;-
-  Песня Польки;
-  Песня Королевы Танцев;
-  Песня Сирени;
 -  Песня Черёмухи; 
 -  Романс Соловья;
 - Песня Королевы Мелодии.

( прилагаются видео некоторых номеров )
*



*Спектакль № 4 « Волшебный сад»*


*Существует волшебный, прекрасный сад, полный цветов, бабочек и зелени, в который детей приводят только раз в неделю на занятие…. Но сад почему-то вянет, хотя за ним так тщательно ухаживает садовник…
Тайну сада хотят узнать девочка Лилиана и её друзья -Эльф, Росинка, Светлячок, Одуванчик и Кузнечик, они зовут на помощь Волшебную Птицу, которая рассказывает секрет волшебного сада… Друзья помогают Лилиане найти тайную дверь, за которой находится Хранитель сада… Бабочки и Цветы, месяц Май приходят на помощь Лилиане - они наполняют сад весельем, пением и танцами, тем самым оживляя волшебный сад!*

*К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

- Песня «Урок хороших манер»;
 - Песня Эльфа и Росинки;
 - Песня Волшебной Птицы;
 - Песня Ночи и Звёзд;
 - Трио Ручейка,  Светлячка и Росинки;
-  Песня Ветерка;
-  Полька бабочек и Жуков
 - Песня Сирени; 
-  Песня Черёмухи; 
- Трио Соловья, Сирени и Черёмухи;

( прилагаются видео  некоторых номеров )
*





*Спектакль № 5 « По законам Природы»*

*Экологическая и познавательная сказка.
Секундочка убежала из Замка Времени, заигралась на лужайке с Росинкой и  потерялась, не успела вовремя вернуться в Башню Времени…  Минутка встревожена пропажей Секундочки…
Ритм вещей и время нарушены… беспокоится День, он не может уступить свой трон Королеве Ночи… а Секундочка в это время веселится на весёлой лужайке с бабочками и жуками, слушает песни Сирени, Черёмухи, Лягушек, Одувана 13-го… время остановилось…, обеспокоенные жители Замка Времени идут к Месяцу Маю, потом к Году, и , наконец, к Веку, чтобы восстановить ход Времени и вернуть Секундочку на место, тем самым запустить Часы на Башне Времени…*

*К сценарию прилагаются ноты авторских песен:

- По законам Природы;
 - Мир – огромные часы;
 - Романс Ночи;
-  Песня Птиц;
 - Песня Лягушек;
 - Песня Одувана 13-го;
 - Песня Сирени;
-   Песня Черёмухи;
-   Романс Соловья;
 - Песенка Минутки;
 - Песня Секундочки и Росинки
 - Песня Ручейка;
 - Песня Века; 
 - Танец Бабочек и Жуков

( прилагаются видео некоторых номеров )*

 *   Сценарий №6 "Звёздная История"*

*/ Маленькая Звёздочка из созвездия Лиры, качаясь на звёздной карусели, упала на Землю и попала в гости к Фее Природы и Королеве Роз в Чудесную страну Мечты. Но так случилось, что Фея Тумана не смогла избежать соблазна и отобрала у маленькой звездочки её свечение, чтобы тоже побывать на Балу Звёзд.
 Маленькая Звёздочка познакомилась с теми, кто тоже дарит свет -со Светлячком, Росинкой, и они смогли убедить Фею Тумана, что у каждого должно быть  СВОЁ свечение - доброта и красота души... Фея Радуги протянула свой звёздный мост, приведя братьев из созвездия Большой Медведицы и они уговорили Королеву Полярная Звезда пригласить всех гостей на Звёздный Бал/

К сценарию прикладывается музыкальный материал / не авторский/ - подборка песен детских композиторов: плюсы и минусы песен и танцев для спектакля.

/Прилагаются видео некоторых номеров/*

*   Цена каждого сценария 1000 руб*
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*


*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------


## Вели

> Предлагаю вашему вниманию музыкальные спектакли, которые я  ставлю на выпускной утренник.



*Аллочка, какая же Вы умничка. Боже мой, сколько в Вас таланта, энергии и доброты.*

----------

aichka (21.12.2018)

----------


## aichka

*Видеоотрывки из спектаклей*

----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------

сонейко (13.04.2019)

----------


## aichka



----------

сонейко (13.04.2019)

----------


## aichka



----------

сонейко (13.04.2019)

----------


## aichka

*Вступление к сказке "Королевство Музыки"  и Песня Басового Ключа*

----------

сонейко (13.04.2019)

----------


## olga kh

*Цветы, восторги, крики "БРАВО!!!" -
Все это, Аллочка, по праву!
Таких  достигла ты высот -
Кто тебя знает, тот поймет!
Да, детям повезло с тобой,
Совсем непросто стать ЗВЕЗДОЙ,
А у тебя - сияют все!
Большой театр во всей красе!!!* :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Tender: 


[IMG]http://*********net/2609869m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Vitolda

Алла Анатольевна!
Подготовишки Ваши показывают свои спектакли вместо традиционного выпускного вечера, самостоятельным спектаклем в другой день или это часть выпускного праздника?

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна!
> Подготовишки Ваши показывают свои спектакли вместо традиционного выпускного вечера, самостоятельным спектаклем в другой день или это часть выпускного праздника?


Ирочка! Конечно же, это центральная часть выпускного утренника!
 Утренник, как и у всех делится мысленно на 3 части: вход, слова про детский сад с песней+ поздравление малышей, затем идет сама сказка под девизом: " сегодня же - в последний раз сыграем СКАЗКУ мы для вас!" А в конце сказки, после того как дети через сказку покажут все свои навыки и умения в танце, пении, оркестре, декламации - всё, чему научились за эти годы  пребывания в детсаду - прощальные, "спасибные " слова детсаду и прощальная песня...

Но, повторяю, эти сказки можно брать как на выпускной, так и  как представление, спектакль в театральном кружке или студии!

Именно эти спектакли - можно брать в любое время года - темы вечные: Музыка, Добро, Сказка.

Новогодние спектакли я уже выкладывала, а к осени выложу спектакли на осеннюю тематику!

Если вас смущает время проведения праздника, то вы думаете, что другая форма проведения утренников: аттракционы, приходы взрослых персонажей, занимают меньше времени?

Уверяю вас, что  - нет!

 Если дети играют свои роли и ведут самостоятельно сказку без остановок, чередуя выразительные диалоги с песнями и танцами, времени это занимает не больше, чем остальные виды утренников.
Весь утренник, все три части : от входа, малышей, сказки и до слёз прощания - укладывается в 1,20 мин... для выпуска- это нормально!

----------


## краля

Алла Анатольевна! Начали работать над вашей сказкой "Цветок Желания" Замечательная сказка!Огромное спасибо от меня и моих детей!Все партии учатся быстро. на одном дыхании.Обычно дети в это время с неохотой идут на репетиции - а тут просто несуться взахлеб.Чудесная музыка!Мастеру -БРАВО!!!!!

----------

сонейко (13.04.2019)

----------


## краля

Сегодня прошел выпуск с постановкой сказки "Цветок Желания" Хочу поделиться своими впечатлениями.Алла Анатольевна, спасибо за это чудо!Родители были в восторге, все гости тоже.Дети показали все свои способноста, да еще в такой интересной форме.Сценарий очень мобилен.У меня выпускалось всего 12 человек, поэтому некоторые роли без ущерба для сюжета пришлось убрать. А роль Обмана сыграла вторая воспитатель - ведущая.При этом для детей эта была интрига, они до последнего момента не знали кто это будет и как будет выглядеть.Он же им давал разные задания на логику и т.д.Удивительно, но интерес детей сохранялся на протяжении всего представления - слушали и смотрели, как в первый раз.Чудесная музыка: родители выходя с праздника напевали партию Короля Лока.Всем советою соприкоснуться с этим чудом! Алла Анатольевна, еще раз спасибо!Будем ждать новых творений!Да у меня утренник занял -1час 15 мин, сказка шла 40мин.

----------


## veimar

какие музыкальные и артистичные детки! браво педагогу!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Свершилось!!!!!!! Я познакомилась с этими, ну необыкновенными, ни на что не похожими сказками. Пока бегом, взахлеб... Вот напишу сообщение - тогда буду медленно, со вкусом, подробно изучать. А с сентября, непременно задамся целью так поднять уровень своих подготовишек, чтобы вместе с ними сотворить чудо....
О том как все красиво и интересно, о музыкальном материале даже говорить не стану. Никаких сомнений в уровне этого даже не возникало. Поделюсь ощущением, которое возникло у меня с первых строк и росло по мере знакомства со сказками. Это ощущения высокой планки. И в первую очередь не в плане освоения сложных танцев, сольного исполнения сложных мелодий, театрального спектакля полностью силами детей... В первую очередь я имею в виду обращение к высоким материям, культура преподнесения  без упрощения, примитивизма. В этом - огромное уважение и к детям, как к личностям, и к родителям. И, несомненно, показатель духовной высоты автора. В этом, на мой взгляд, и один из секретов успеха педагога. Ну не может не найти в душах ребят отклик  такое к ним отношение!!!!!!!!!!! Я бы, на их месте, наизнанку вывернулась бы, чтобы оправдать доверие!

----------


## Valenta

> Дорогие коллеги!
> Предлагаю вашему вниманию музыкальные спектакли, которые я  ставлю на выпускной утренник.


*БОЖЕСТВЕННО!!!* *Аллочка Анатольевна, Вы - ЧАРОВНИЦА!!!* 

Лучше Ирины Борисовны  не скажешь 


> Это ощущения высокой планки. И в первую очередь не в плане освоения сложных танцев, сольного исполнения сложных мелодий, театрального спектакля полностью силами детей... В первую очередь я имею в виду обращение к высоким материям, культура преподнесения без упрощения, примитивизма.


 Но, в отличии от автора этих строк 


> непременно задамся целью так поднять уровень своих подготовишек, чтобы вместе с ними сотворить чудо....


даже в мыслях боюсь замахиваться на такое! Хоть и раскрыт


> секрет успеха педагога


 А ТАК  ХОЧЕТСЯ!!! 
Ирина Борисовна, удачи Вам и Вашим деткам! И 
Вам, АЛЛА  АНАТОЛЬЕВНА за , за , за .... !!![/SIZE]

----------


## Voronka

Алла Анатольевна ,у Вас аккомпанимент есть в нотах или только гармония буквенная?

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна ,у Вас аккомпанимент есть в нотах или только гармония буквенная?


Ноты написаны в одну строчку вокальной партии, гармония буквенная над тактами!

----------


## aichka

*Песенка Росинки*

----------

lenik (17.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Песня Черёмухи"*

Черёмуха спорит с Сиренью - кто из них красивее...

----------

lenik (17.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Романс Соловья"*

Соловей воспевает красоту и Сирени, и Черёмухи...

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Это ощущения высокой планки. И в первую очередь не в плане освоения сложных танцев, сольного исполнения сложных мелодий, театрального спектакля полностью силами детей... В первую очередь я имею в виду обращение к высоким материям, культура преподнесения без упрощения, примитивизма. В этом - огромное уважение и к детям, как к личностям, и к родителям. И, несомненно, показатель духовной высоты автора. В этом, на мой взгляд, и один из секретов успеха педагога.


*Присоединяюсь к словам Ирочки!
Благодаря тому, что Аллочка выкладывает нам видеоролики своих  спектаклей, мы имеем возможность наблюдать мастерство педагога в выступлениях его детей. Такое впечатление, что  дети все до одного талантливы. Чистота пения, эмоциональное отношение к тому, что они представляют,  смотрится необыкновенно! А сам музыкальный материал! Это чудо из  чудес!!! Мелодичность, современные ритмы и красота аккомпанемента создают радужно многоцветную  ауру сказки!
Мастерство педагога, его тонкий музыкальный и педагогический вкус просматривается в каждой нотке и в каждом движении детей. Здесь нет места крикам, фальшивому, нечистому пению. Здесь царит само волшебство музыки. 
Как  этого не хватает многим из нас!!! Сколько фальшивого, грязного пения мы наблюдаем  на страницах раздела.  Поэтому всех призываю - учитесь у мастера, посещайте Аллочкины странички, она щедро делится своим опытом, своими наработками.* 

*Браво, маэстро!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

В июле, познакомившись с Аллочкиными сказками, я твердо решила, что каждая из них обязательно оживет и в моем детском саду! К идее выпускного без каких-либо взрослых персонажей воспитатели мои отнеслись настороженно, бурей протестов... 

А дети с восторгом принялись разучивать сольные песни. Стоит зайти в группу перед обедом или после тихого часа, как мигом живая очередь выстраивается из желающих немедленно петь. Глаза детские в мои глаза смотрят, умоляюще сложены руки у груди, и как молитву твердят: "Меня, меня, меня..." Это те, кто или уже с песенкой познакомился, или уверен, что его в тени не оставят...

Но среди 30 выпускников есть такие, кто за все годы в детском саду ни разу не пел сольно для зрителей. Да, их не забывали на общих занятиях, занимались и индивидуально... Но сольная партия для выступления...

Что тихоня Никита стал петь чисто, уверенно и красиво услышала еще в декабре, когда он был одним из.., пел "Марш новогодних игрушек". Его с песней казначея Анидажа познакомила вчера. Сначала прозвучало робко: "Я, может и не запомню..." А схватил сразу - и слова, и мелодию, и характер. Так что закончилось уверенным: "Петь я умею!". 

А сегодня с песней врача Кромсана Максима познакомила. Мальчишка очень шебутной, неспокойныйи слегка нагловатый... А еще патология речевого аппарата у него какая-то: он и говорит басом, в нос. Это мешает, конечно, даже разговорную речь его воспринимать, хотя он и старается сделать ее интонационно более выразительной, когда читает стихи или в роли выступает. Я потому и выбрала для него эту роль, что здесь в песенке нет высокого регистра. У этого мальчишки сразу фраза вырвалась: "Ну надо же, первый раз личная песня!". А после занятия - "Спасибо!" "За что?" "За то что петь научили! И Вам - малины!" (в песне в первом куплете малина упоминается, а ему и нельзя ее с аллергией... Вот и пожелал таким образом чего-то ну очень хорошего!).

Вот и я в конце своего сообщения тоже хочу СПАСИБО сказать! За сказку - само собой! И за то, что интересно сейчас и мне, и детям! А главное - за то, что заразившись идеями общего вальса и вот таких спектаклей - для всех, я стала иначе смотреть на каждого ребенка.

----------


## aichka

*"Песня Королевства Танцев"*

----------


## aichka

*"Песня и танец Полонез"*

----------


## aichka

Дорогие девочки! По договоренности в теме, вместе со сценариями и нотами песен к спектаклям, я высылаю и видео материал интересующих вас спектаклей, что я  делаю с удовольствием!

Недавно, перелистывая диски с выпускными сказками,
 обнаружила вариант спектакля *"Волшебный сад"* 2007 года...

Хочу вам показать первую сцену спектакля, когда настоятельница Волшебного сада приводит детей в сказочный сад и повторяет с ними правила- как себя надо в нём вести и чего делать ни в коем случае нельзя..

В данном варианте спектакля роль настоятельницы исполняет воспитатель и песня поётся сольными куплетами..

----------


## aichka

А тут- вариант *"Волшебного сада"* 2012 года.. 
Роль настоятельницы Волшебного сада исполняет девочка, и песня поётся всеми детьми, с немного измененной мелодией..
Что называется- найдите 10 отличий... :Aga: 

Время не стоит на месте, меняется подход к интерпретации спектакля, но выразительность детей и их  заинтересованность в сюжете спектакля остаётся неизменной..

----------


## aichka

Я, как автор этой сказки и музыки к ней, могу немного "играть и вольничать"  с ролями и варьировать музыку... вот какая чудесная Росинка была у меня в прошлом году - просто ЧУДО - ДЕВОЧКА! Любимый мой Рыжик...

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4612663 

А в спектакле 2007 года эту партию ( немного усложненную и дополненную) пел дуэт Росинки и Эльфа.. мне кажется, получилось очень нежно и проникновенно..
*
"Дуэт Росинки и Эльфа"*

----------


## Vitolda

Я мечтала об этом почти год!!! Сначала одна, преодолевая активное сопротивление воспитателей, которые хотели видеть стандартный выпуск, и администрации, которая боялась, что праздник получится слишком длинным. Потом идеей постановки сказки загорелись дети. Все до одного!!! И воспитателей заразили, тем тоже захотелось увидеть спектакль. Готовились долго, с огромным интересом и удовольствием. И вот...

Сегодня в 10 утра в нашем детском саду начался выпускной утренник, центральной частью которого стала сказка Аллы Евтодьевой "Цветок Желания"
Даже самой не верится до конца, что мы это сделали!!! 
Такой масштабный спектакль у нас впервые! Да и дети в группе очень разные – кто-то в состоянии быть центральным персонажем и не упустить ни одного момента своей сквозной, через весь спектакль,  роли, а кому-то и одну фразу сложно запомнить и сказать ее вовремя… А ведь в сказке участвовали все 30 наших выпускников!!! 
Еще вчера вечером… да даже сегодня ранним утром… было страшно, что все на глазах рассыплется на яркие, интересные, но все же кусочки и потеряется логичность и стройность…
Но нет, дети собрались с духом, с мыслями, с настроением, перевоплотились в героев сказки… И сотня взрослых, затаив дыхание, стала свидетелем чуда!!!  

Никогда не получила бы я такого удовольствия от  результатов своей работы, если бы не Аллочкина сказка!!! СПАСИБО!!!

«Да это настоящая опера!», - слышала я из уст многих родителей после окончания праздника. Простим им ошибку в определении жанра… Но музыка и песни действительно были действующими лицами сказки.  Столько ярких, интересных сольных песен в спектакле, каждая – маленькая изюминка, украшение роли!!! Даже мысли не возникало убрать, не спеть какую-нибудь из них, наоборот, жалела, что некоторых ребят не смогла показать солистами.

И за это спасибо!!! 
Всего-то полтора года занимаемся мы, используя игровое распевание и другие секреты Аллиной методики, но результаты невозможно не заметить. У кого-то проявились они раньше, а у кого-то -  вот прямо перед выпускным… Вот и жалела, что не хватает всем сольных выступлений, старалась хотя бы строчку соло в общей песне дать!

Я пока еще ясно вижу сияющие глаза своих артистов и благодарные - их родных, наших зрителей. Но уже начинаю думать о том, какая сказка станет следующей, какая моя мечта исполнится через год...

----------

aichka (03.05.2016)

----------


## Полли Ролли

Мы ставили на выпускной сказку "Цветок Желания". Сценарий сложный, много слов у детей, много нужно играть детям (это сложно), много сольных песен. Но... несмотря на это  (у нас ещё и месяц была ветрянка в подготовительной группе) спектакль получился очень хороший, добрый, настоящий детский театр. Всем очень понравилось - и детям и родителям и заведующей. А дети до сих пор просят на занятиях спеть песни из выпускного.

----------

aichka (03.05.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Я мечтала об этом почти год!!! Сначала одна, преодолевая активное сопротивление воспитателей, которые хотели видеть стандартный выпуск, и администрации, которая боялась, что праздник получится слишком длинным. Потом идеей постановки сказки загорелись дети. Все до одного!!! И воспитателей заразили, тем тоже захотелось увидеть спектакль. Готовились долго, с огромным интересом и удовольствием. И вот...
> 
> Сегодня в 10 утра в нашем детском саду начался выпускной утренник, центральной частью которого стала сказка Аллы Евтодьевой "Цветок Желания"
> Даже самой не верится до конца, что мы это сделали!!!





> Мы ставили на выпускной сказку "Цветок Желания". Сценарий сложный, много слов у детей, много нужно играть детям (это сложно), много сольных песен. Но... несмотря на это (у нас ещё и месяц была ветрянка в подготовительной группе) спектакль получился очень хороший, добрый, настоящий детский театр. Всем очень понравилось - и детям и родителям и заведующей. А дети до сих пор просят на занятиях спеть песни из выпускного.


Ирочка, Лена! Большущее вам спасибо, прежде всего, за доверие!

За то, что поверили, что сказка на выпускной - это та лакмусовая бумажка, которая показывает - ЧЕМУ дети научились за всё время пребывания в детском саду... и одновременно для музыканта- это его ЕГЭ, его экзамен на профессионализм, на то - насколько качественно научил он этих детей петь, танцевать, понимать и слушать музыку, вести разговорный диалог, быть выразительным и артистичным ...

Я сотни раз убеждалась, что понятие "трудно" -очень относительное... да, в спектакле много ролей- но не для того, чтобы перегрузить праздник, а для того, что высветить разбуженные и проклюнувшиеся таланты детей... в зависимости от этого, я или добавляю ролей в спектакль, или убираю что -то.. всё идёт - ОТ ДЕТЕЙ, от их музыкальных, театральных способностей, степени их подготовленности,  которые я развила или не сумела... себя-то не обманешь, нам-то всё видно и слышно... :Meeting: 

И ещё я убеждалась -  тысячи раз - за свою долгую педагогическую практику, что детям ИНТЕРЕСНО выполнять сложные, с витиеватыми перестроениями танцы, петь красивые, с интересной мелодией, с насыщенным текстом песни, играть характерные, а не безликие роли...

Смотря какую планку ставить и детям, и самой себе.. если детям твердить, что ЭТО- СЛОЖНО... конечно, они будут с осторожностью и недоверием подходить к роли... а если принять ЭТО- ЗА НОРМУ - тогда всё идет легко, весело и потрясающе интересно!

Примером являются просьбы ещё и ещё раз танцевать именно вальс - самый сложный танец.. ведь когда у них вальс начинает получаться - ребят не остановить... и песни им нравятся  со скачками в мелодии - зато такие красивые!

 И роли играть детям нравятся чрезвычайно! И не просто "кушать подано", а роли выразительные, с интересным текстом и индивидуальным характером персонажа!

А уж родители-то как довольны!
 Их ребенок не просто прочёл 4 строчки - общего стихотворения на утреннике, а играл РОЛЬ! Как горды родители за своих повзрослевших и уже столько умеющих детей!

А сама подготовка к сказке  - как же она увлекает и завораживает!
Тут и поиск нужной интонации, мимики, жестов, и костюмы, и атрибуты, - сколько смеха, радости, экспериментов в этих занятиях!

И какое счастье светится в глазах детей, когда у них ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ роль и они слышат аплодисменты зрителей после исполнения своей роли или сольной песни!

И я не могу сказать, что эти занятия сложные.. они, скорее, насыщенные, интересные и доставляют детям чувство огромного удовлетворения и ощущение самореализации, самоутверждения.. это та СИТУАЦИЯ УСПЕХА, о который все так любят говорить...

Уверяю вас, что песня спетая на 3-5 нотах, да ещё спетая кое-как.. танец простенький, на уровне средней группы и прочитанное  нараспев четверостишие на утреннике скучны и утомляют детей гораздо больше, чем их индивидуальная востребованность в спектакле, потому что детям ИНТЕРЕСНО,и они понимают, что без ИХ роли - развалится спектакль, что они необходимы, неповторимы и востребованы!

Они САМИ ведут спектакль, утренник - что и требуется по программе ( ведь прописано же в ней, что в старшем- подготовительном возрасте дети исполняют всё самостоятельно!), так давайте дадим им эту самостоятельность, уверенность в том, что они уже почти взрослые, без пяти минут ученики...

Я очень и очень рада, милые девочки, что вы пишите о том, что спектакль удался и что дети просят повторять песни и танцы праздника - это ли не доказательство, что мы на верном пути? :Tender: 

Ко мне часто в гости приходят мои бывшие выпускники и, изменившись внешне - такие приходят цветущие красавицы девушки, и с пушком на верхней губе парни... и, увидев мою растерянность, представляются - почти одним, без пауз, словосочетанием: "Не узнали? Я Таня Денисова - принцесса Капризка!" или Саша Рой- Король Одуван... то есть они, даже повзрослев, ассоциируют себя с этими выпускными ролями в последнем своём и очень запоминающемся утреннике... ведь в школе у них такого уже не будет и в помине...

Пускай же наши дети начнут самоутверждаться и уважать себя уже в детском саду,. а мы им в этом немного поможем... :Yes4:

----------

marina111 (04.05.2016)

----------


## Галина Григ

Я восхищаюсь вашим творчеством! Это же такой титанический труд!!! Вы просто - большая умница!!!

----------

aichka (03.05.2016)

----------


## Иоанна

Алла Анатольевна, как вы добиваетесь от детей такой замечательной актерской игры? Что Вы с ними делаете?!))))

----------

aichka (03.05.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, как вы добиваетесь от детей такой замечательной актерской игры? Что Вы с ними делаете?!))))


Инна! Спасибо большое! 

С младшей- средней группы слова"мимика", "жесты", "выразительность", "сыграй мне это.." красной нитью проходят через все музыкальные занятия!

И в танцевальных движениях, и в распевках игровых - где дети поют по ролям, и ИГРАЮТ эти роли, и уж дальше -  в пении- сам Бог велел  выразительно исполнить песню и донести её характер и содержание, пропустить через сердечко...
 а в старшей и подготовительной группе- театральный кружок так раскрывает артистические способности детей!

Вот такая вырисовывается цепочка, которая обязательно " сплетается" в системе, вот и получаются такие музыкальные артисты!

----------


## tanuha

Алла Анатольевна, здравствуйте! стою перед выбором сказки для театрализации.. в прошлом году ставили Вашу сказку "Королевство Музыки" , дети в восторге, взрослым очень понравилось!!!детишки запели! я сразу столько задач решила--- здесь и знакомство с жанрами, муз грамотой, выразительностью.... в этом году хотят только"что нибудь такое же".. прочитала анонс "Цветок Желания", много отрицательных героев, как детки в конце сказки меняются или  же остаются ими?
 спасибо Вам,Алла Анатольевна, за Ваше творчество! удачи!

----------

aichka (03.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Ой, надеюсь меня простят, что я "поперек батьки в пекло лезу"... Просто вопрос ваш прочитала и так в подробностях ясно-ясно вспомнила и свой прошлогодний выпускной и счастливый период подготовки к нему... Именно "Цветок желания"!!!
Меняются, конечно, там все отрицательные персонажи!!! У Аллы иначе быть не может! Ведь и в "Королевстве музыки" Басовый ключ услышал, как замечательно он может звучать! И здесь тоже! Без единицы двойка не станет тройкой, а тройка - четверкой! Конечно же, все вместе - и бывшие отрицательные и положительные персонажи перешагнут границу страны Перевертундии! А какой замечательный прямо таки Гимн всем самым лучшим помыслам, исполнится которым поможет Цветок Желания, звучит в конце спектакля!!!
Даже слегка завидую, что у Вас все впереди... Хотя и у меня впереди тоже! В моем саду пока состоялась премьера только одной сказки... Все еще впереди!!!

----------

aichka (03.05.2016)

----------


## maika

*aichka*, Аллочка! У меня огромное желание поставить сказку "Цветок желаний"  со своими детьми, хотя, конечно боязно, но деньги переслала и жду с нетерпением. заранее большое спасибо!

----------

aichka (03.05.2016)

----------


## ТальяННа

Алла Анатольевна! получила ваши сказки "Цветок желания" и "Звездная история", 
во-первых: Вы как Волшебница - пересылаете заказы, буквально сразу же... будто бы волшебной палочкой взмахнете....  и это не первый мой заказ, знаю о чем говорю, так каждый раз... За честность отдельная благодарность. 
с Вашим авторством и творчеством я познакомилась только осенью 2013 года, даже немного обидно, что столько упустила, ведь не первый год работаю, а встретилась только сейчас.
 Сначала я понемногу, тихонько , осторожно "пощупала" Ваши песни, слушали их с детьми, смотрели клипы - от Ирины Vitolda (огромное ей спасибо, она очень тонко чувствует Ваше творение), 
Затем был Новый год 2014 - с вашим музыкальным оформлением и песнями, танцами. 
Затем - я буквально открыла для себя - богатейшую методику "учимся петь и танцевать, играя", или даже скажу вот так - ВОЛШЕБНУЮ - ни одно занятие без нее не обходится. 
А вот праздник 8 марта уже был построен исключительно на репертуаре Аллы Анатольевны! 
Теперь я подошла к спектаклям на выпускной бал - и скажу так... страшновато... а смогу ли, а хватит ли мне моих профессиональных навыков? А научила ли я детей....
Но... я абсолютно согласна, что три прихлопа и два притопа, и песенка на 3-5 звуках - скучны, неинтересны и дети их не чувствуют, но не идут и все тут.

Возвращаясь к спектаклям... это просто настоящие сказки, их читаешь (сценарии) и будто бы видишь перед собой все как на яву! 
Алла Анатольевна, еще раз - спасибо и миллион благодарностей!!!!

----------

aichka (03.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Что сегодня было в нашем детском саду? Может быть премьера? Ведь все до одного артиста впервые вышли на сцену и исполнили роли в этой сказке! А может быть уже репертуарный спектакль? Второй год подряд центральная часть нашего выпускного - Аллочкина сказка "Цветок желания". И если год назад я настояла на сказке, преодолевая активное сопротивление взрослых, то в этом году на сказке, и именно на этой, настаивали воспитатели выпускников. Год назад увидели они ее и не хотели даже представить свой выпускной иначе! А я с радостью снова окунулась в эту неповторимую сказку!
Та же сказка, те же сцены,слова и очень любимые мной песни персонажей... А дети и родители - другие. Действительно, невозможно дважды войти в одну реку! Шумная, неугомонная, непоседливая группа входила в сказку с огромным желанием и интересом! Еще и сейчас весь асфальт вокруг детского сада исписан именами персонажей - Анидаж, Акшарамаз, Азирпак ... 
Ребята писали и читали их в ту и другую сторону, представляя себя то жителями Перевертундии, то ее гостями.
Сколько ложек дегтя каждый день добавляли проблемы с дисциплиной.... Но каждый же день распахивались мои глаза от удивления, когда я видела новые и новые проявления детских способностей, разбуженных сказкой! Ребята не просто копировали интонации и жесты, но и предлагали свои варианты. А то и друг другу советы давали: "Юля, что ты так весело скачешь? Ты же баронесса Аксот! Во-первых, баронесса, она же важная должна быть! А во-вторых, ее Аксот зовут, тоска значит! Чего ж тут скакать и веселиться?" И просто невозможно было хотя бы день не пригласить на индивидуальное занятие кого-то из сольно поющих детей!
Сегодня в зале стояла тишина. С трудом верилось, что за моей спиной не меньше полусотни родителей - так внимательно, затаив дыхание наблюдали они за действием! Только от аплодисментов после сольных песен или особенно удачно сказанной реплики - удержаться не могли. А еще... Не грустная, вроде, сказка... Но многие мамы глядя на своих ярко раскрывающихся детей не могли сдержать слез. Чистых слез радости, гордости, счастья!
Спасибо за череду насыщенных дней подготовки! Спасибо за радость удачи! Спасибо за яркие эмоции артистов и зрителей! Спасибо за СКАЗКУ!
Что было сегодня в нашем детском саду? Премьера? Репертуарный спектакль? Не знаю... Одно знаю точно, что не раз еще обращусь и к другим необыкновенным Аллиным сказкам! А через несколько лет - обязательно вернусь к "Цветку Желания"

----------

aichka (03.05.2016)

----------


## stella722

Уважаемые форумчане, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ценным опытом, как ВЫ разучивали вокальные партии этих замечательных сказок? 3 выпускные группы! не представляю как лучше подступиться к  разучиванию выпускной сказки (сказка прочитана, роли разделили).

----------


## Oksano4ka76

Алла Анатольевна, добрый вечер! Спешу выразить слова благодарности за ваш спектакль "Цветок Желания". В апреле состоялось методическое объединение, где я показала ваш шедевр. Все коллеги были в полном восторге (некоторые уже  знакомы с вашим творчеством). Когда получила и прочитала сценарий, то очень понравился, но вопрос "Справлюсь ли я с этим?" долго мучил меня. Если честно, то в глазах у воспитателей  прочитала тот-же вопрос. Но вспомнила ваши слова, что понятие "трудно" -очень относительное... И началась огромная подготовка: шили костюмы, готовили декорации, разучивали сольные партии, учили текст с ребятами, сами они писали и читали имена своих героев наоборот. Так все завертелось, что мы уже и дня не могли прожить без спектакля. Коллеги посмотрели, а интрига для родителей сохраниться до 27 мая. Я уверенна, что выпускной в этот день пройдет на "Ура!"

Вот небольшой фотоотчёт.
[img]http://*********ru/9591037m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/9628924m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/9588988m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/9568508m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/9613567m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/9607423m.jpg[/img]

И еще немного...

[img]http://*********ru/9619708m.jpg[/img] - Молчун

[img]http://*********ru/9610492m.jpg[/img] - Замарашка

[img]http://*********ru/9628927m.jpg[/img] - Жадина

[img]http://*********ru/9623807m.jpg[/img] - Обман

----------

aichka (03.05.2016), EVGESKA (03.05.2016), lenik (03.05.2016), nezabudka-8s (03.05.2016), olga kh (02.05.2016), ttanya (02.05.2016), Vitolda (02.05.2016), лариса61 (04.05.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Оксаночка! Огромное вам спасибо! И за доверие! И за бесстрашие, за то, что не пасуете перед трудностями- если интересно, и за то, что заинтересовали детей!
Мне безумно приятно!

Какие замечательные образы, костюмы- замечательно!

Спасибо вам ещё и ещё раз и буду очень рада, если вы расскажете - (а может быть и покажете кусочки )- как пройдет выпускной!

Удачи вам и вашим ребяткам! Пусть Цветок Желания исполнит все ваши мечты!*

[img]http://*********ru/9580617.jpg[/img]

----------

lenik (03.05.2016), Oksano4ka76 (03.05.2016), Valenta (03.06.2016), Vitolda (03.05.2016)

----------


## Tatyana L

Алла Анатольевна!
Спешу еще раз сказать Вам огромное СПАСИБО за Ваши спектакли. Зимой мои дети показывали "Сладкую сказку", а сейчас на конец года поставили "Королевство Музыки". Это просто чудо какое-то! Дети так вжились в роли, с такой душой пели свои партии, родители приняли спектакль на ура. Спасибо Вам большое! Я только первый год отработала по Вашей методике, а такие результаты! Запели даже те, кто в начале года гудел на 1 звуке, развилась дикция, артистизм, всё благодаря Вашему игровому распеванию. А в спектаклях все полученные навыки поднялись еще на ступеньку выше.
Низкий Вам поклон, неиссякаемого вдохновения и здоровья!!!

----------

aichka (02.06.2016), Valenta (03.06.2016), Vitolda (03.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна!
> Спешу еще раз сказать Вам огромное СПАСИБО за Ваши спектакли. Зимой мои дети показывали "Сладкую сказку", а сейчас на конец года поставили "Королевство Музыки". Это просто чудо какое-то! Дети так вжились в роли, с такой душой пели свои партии, родители приняли спектакль на ура. Спасибо Вам большое! Я только первый год отработала по Вашей методике, а такие результаты! Запели даже те, кто в начале года гудел на 1 звуке, развилась дикция, артистизм, всё благодаря Вашему игровому распеванию. А в спектаклях все полученные навыки поднялись еще на ступеньку выше.
> Низкий Вам поклон, неиссякаемого вдохновения и здоровья!!



Танечка, какое же вам спасибо! ОГРОМНОЕ! 
И за доверие- за то, что брали мои спектакли, за то, что смогли так погрузиться в сценарий, в музыку, развивая театрализованную деятельность своих ребятишек, ведь, вы правы, без артистизма и музыкальности, без чистого пения  не было бы того качества, которое оценили родители ваших детей! 

Как же мне приятны ваши слова, что моя игровая методика развивает слух даже у гудошников, у тех, кто пел на одном звуке, ведь на самом деле, начинают петь даже те, кто только мычал... ваши слова ещё раз доказывают её правомерность, что не может не радовать меня!

За то, что занимаетесь по моей методике и занимаетесь игровым распеванием, явно получая результат - иначе не взялись бы за спектакли - за это отдельное спасибо! Искреннее и душевное!

Поздравляю вас с удачными праздниками, с удовлетворением от вашей работы, а ведь это так важно!
Когда наши дети чисто поют, выразительно играют роли, с хорошей дикцией, мимикой, когда мы видим КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ РЕЗУЛЬТАТ нашего труда - какое же это счастье! 
Поэтому я очень вас понимаю и полностью  разделяю ваши чувства!

Ещё раз - с удачными и радостными выпускными! И ещё раз- большущее спасибо за ваш отзыв и за то, что поделились своими успехами! Я очень за вас рада!


[img]http://*********ru/10005821.jpg[/img]

----------

Tatyana L (09.06.2016), Valenta (03.06.2016), Vitolda (03.06.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*А я вот чего-то боюсь........ смотрю, облизываюсь пока..... Наверное, и зря боюсь, но в этом году у меня очень слабенькая подготовительная группа. Из-за бесконечного карантина в прошлом учебно году в этой группе, не было просто возможности заниматься в полную силу с детками... Конечно, ходила к ним в группу. Но - со своим ноутом. А разве это занятие??? Ни подвигаться, ни к инструменту прислушаться. 
Так жалко. 
Но, может быть, еще смогу исправить положение.
А идея - очень замечательная - МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ СКАЗКА!!! МЕЧТА!!!!*

----------

aichka (21.08.2016)

----------


## Irina V

Алла Анатольевна, хочу сказать большое спасибо за Ваш спектакль "Цветок желания". С большим успехом прошел выпускной утренник по этой сказке.  Роли сказочных героев мы отдали родителям, а текст "Дружбы" раздали всем детям. Для ребят было большим сюрпризом, когда во время утренника родители вдруг стали превращаться . Посмотрите, что у нас получилось.IMG_2473.JPGIMG_2626.JPG

----------


## aichka

> Алла Анатольевна, хочу сказать большое спасибо за Ваш спектакль "Цветок желания". С большим успехом прошел выпускной утренник по этой сказке. Роли сказочных героев мы отдали родителям, а текст "Дружбы" раздали всем детям.


Спасибо большое, Ирочка! Интересное решение - такое прямое участие родителей в утреннике! 
Спасибо за фотографии и за отзыв, очень приятно! :Tender:

----------

Irina V (06.06.2017)

----------

